# Getting Gamsol to Alaska??? Help



## s3adams (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm trying to order all my oil painting supplies to Alaska, but nowhere will ship gamsol or turpenoid outside the contiguous 48... Help? What other options are there? Loopholes?


----------



## MLFLY (Mar 17, 2020)

s3adams said:


> I'm trying to order all my oil painting supplies to Alaska, but nowhere will ship gamsol or turpenoid outside the contiguous 48... Help? What other options are there? Loopholes?


Blaine's Art Supply in Anchorage? Amazon indicates they will but at a different price.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

MLFLY said:


> Blaine's Art Supply in Anchorage? Amazon indicates they will but at a different price.


Go see this fedex web page:


FedEx | System Down


----------

